

Google stops supporting Chrome on hardware it judges "outdated" - GuiA
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/XJdoiFZjBno

======
valarauca1
It appears related to chips not having the SSE2 instruction set. netflix has
the same requirement.

<pure speculation>

Likely has something to do with encryption, since SSE2 registers were 128bits
long.

</pure speculation>

